
Ask HN: TN-1 to H1-B or Green Card - FruityFarm
I&#x27;m a Canadian currently on a TN-1 visa. What&#x27;s the best way to transition to H1-B or Green Card? Can I apply for an H1-B while being on the TN without any repercussions?<p>Thanks!
======
developer12073
Disclaimer: don't take this as a legal advice, consult with your employer's
immigration lawyers.

From my experience: yes you can apply for H1-B while on TN without
repercussions. I've been through this several times before winning the
lottery.

~~~
spoonie
Isn't it the case that you can't leave and re-enter the US after doing that
though?

Edit: re-enter OR renew your TN.

~~~
developer12073
I think it's the case with TN to green card transition, which is also
technically possible but lies in legal grey area.

As far as I understand TN-1 to H1-B is a straightforward and above the table
process: my employer's lawyers OK-ed all my trips and didn't warn me about any
potential complications on the border. But again, do not take it as a legal
advise, I'm speaking from my limited personal experience.

~~~
spoonie
Gotcha, I was thinking of the Green Card application. H1-B is dual-intent, so
all above board there.

------
whb07
get married

